# First big DIY project



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first big diy project(kitchen cupboards.)

I planned the units and had the melamine cut to size.(all single units where cut wrong by the supllier so i adjusted my plans a little.)
I then put them togehter and ironed on the edging.

fitting them was another story, including removing and re-doing the drain outlet and plastering walls etc.

My table saw, Circular and jig saw got a good workout...
phase one completed(well except for the taps still)

Gary


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Gary.
Still came out nice.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks nice, Gary.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great project, looks good!


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

You just need to add the kick plates now.


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

kick plates made just need to pop them in .Had to make a tempory outfeed table for my table saw first.


----------

